# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Hauskaa joulua ja rattoisaa uutta vuotta kaikille jäsenille!

## Aleksi.K

Haluan tässä toivottaa kaikille foorumin jäsenille oikein hauskaa joulua ja rattoisaa uutta vuotta. Pidetään yllä myös ensi vuonna tiukkaa keskustelua joukkoliikenteen asioista. Kenties voisimme saada alulle ensi vuonna jonkin kansalaisaloitteen?  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kiitos ja samoin myös omasta puolestani kaikille!  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa



----------


## Nak

Eilen näin Ventoniemen auton, jossa määränpääteksti ja hyvän joulun toivotus vuorottelivat  :Smile: 

Hyvää ja rauhallista joulua myös minun puolesta!

----------


## vristo

Hyvää joulua ja onnellista uutta vuotta minunkin puolestani!

----------


## joht. Nyman

Samoin myös meiltä hyvät joulut!

--

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Niinpä:
Me Joukkoliikenteen Ystävät osaamme kyllä tällä foorumilla olla keskenämme kauhean kiihkeitä ristiriitaisia Raskasratojen/Raitioteiden/Lähibussien/Vr:n/Matkahuollon/Onnibussien etc. puolesta väittelijöitä ja vastaan urputtajia.
Mutta joka tapauksessa: 
Hyvää Joulua Kaikille Foorumilaisille !

----------

